# shmconfig enabled but not working

## damoncf

I am attempting to get my touchpad to work with ksynaptic but it keeps telling me that I need to have SHMConfig enabled. Here is my xorg.conf:

```

#**********************************************************************

#Always Core Pointer Synaptic Touch Pad

#*********************************************************************

# added by pappy

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier     "Synaptics Mouse"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Option    "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

  Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

  Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

  #Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

```

I am using xorg 7.3 and read on this wiki:http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3 that I had to have a file in hal. Here is the file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-synaptics.fdi:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge> 

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">On</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

If you need any other info please ask.  I really want to finally get this touchpad up and running properly.

Damoncf

----------

## Hu

Unless it defaults to enabled, you do not have it enabled.  You have a comment marker on that line.

----------

## astaecker

What version of xorg-server and synaptics / xf86-input-synaptics do you have ? Does "synclient -l" work ? Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## damoncf

I uncommented it and it is giving me the same error.  As for my versions I am running Xorg-X11 7.3, Xorg-server 1.4.2, xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.2-r2.

I had the latest version of synaptics touchpad driver installed and it didn't work either.

Damoncf

----------

## Etal

Do you get an error if you run:

```
synclient -l
```

----------

## damoncf

Sorry for following up so late, things got really busy for me and I was away from my computer for a while.

As for synclient -l, I get:

```

bash: synclient: command not found

```

I tried to do an emerge --search for it and came up empty  handed.

Damoncf

----------

## Etal

That's odd   :Confused: 

```
$ equery b `which synclient`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/synclient in *... ]

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.2-r2 (/usr/bin/synclient)

$ emerge -pv xf86-input-synaptics

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                     ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.2-r2  USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

